# Tavernier 17'



## tjtfishon

My all new Tavernier 17' started today. Other than some boat show pics, I haven't seen one of these posted here. I saw it in person in Tampa and wasn't really even looking for a new boat, but put a deposit down anyway and sold my other boat much sooner than I really wanted to. I haven't even been waiting that long, but it seems like forever with no boat. I'm sure Rose is glad we are closing in on the final weeks even though my questions and/or changes have gone to one or two per week down from two or more per day! I think this is the third one that will be delivered...Dark Grey hull/Whisper Grey console and Matterhorn White deck


----------



## SFL BassHunter

Should look nice with the two greys.

So what are you getting on it?


----------



## CodyW

I'm keeping my eye on this one. I like this boat. What are they starting out at?


----------



## tjtfishon

CodyW said:


> I'm keeping my eye on this one. I like this boat. What are they starting out at?


A little under $18k with a 50 remote, trailer and some pretty pretty typical options. I'm at a touch over $22k but I've pretty much added everything I ever thought I wanted from my last boat...


----------



## tjtfishon

SFL BassHunter said:


> Should look nice with the two greys.
> 
> So what are you getting on it?


Float-on Trailer upgrade with swing tounge
60 E-tec
Trim tabs
Poling platform w/PP Micro bracket
TM prewire and electric package
NMEA 2000 network
Flush mount my existing Lowrance Elite 7Ti
Under gunwale LEDs
Under gunwale rod storage...and no tubes needed as the open space in the cockpit is nearly 9 feet
some rod holders, cup holders
Either the leaning post or livewell/leaning post Mel is working on

plus some other minor things I probably forgot


----------



## SFL BassHunter

Sounds good!
On this model the front deck is open?


----------



## tjtfishon

SFL BassHunter said:


> Sounds good!
> On this model the front deck is open?


no, there is a very large front hatch. More pictures are at www.tavernierskiffcompany.com


----------



## firecat1981

I dig these boats and the story behind them. Mel was telling me no one asked him for a boat like this, he just decided to build a boat like he wanted it. A good jack of all trades.


----------



## DuckNut

SFL BassHunter said:


> Sounds good!
> On this model the front deck is open?


If you are referencing the pic above - that is the mold with gelcoat sprayed in it.


----------



## fjmaverick

tjtfishon said:


> no, there is a very large front hatch. More pictures are at www.tavernierskiffcompany.com
> 
> View attachment 19823


Like the plum colored sm1444 in the back


----------



## SFL BassHunter

DuckNut said:


> If you are referencing the pic above - that is the mold with gelcoat sprayed in it.


No I was just curious what the deck was like, because he mentioned he didn't need rod tubes, so I assumed it was open under the deck like a Mako Skiff or something. 

But now I see from the website, there is no back deck just a bench and its open.


----------



## Indoman

Kinda Panga like. I like it. If the front deck were flush I'd be giving this one a hard look. Probably a better open water ride than the Heron will be.


----------



## CodyW

Indoman said:


> Kinda Panga like. I like it. If the front deck were flush I'd be giving this one a hard look. Probably a better open water ride than the Heron will be.


That would be a big step from the cockpit


----------



## Indoman

Oh yea. Could have Mel build a step for us old guys.


----------



## Cam

I like it. Panga-esk as someone above mentioned.

The older I get, the more I like to fish "in" a boat rather than "on" a boat. Having large floor space as opposed to deck cap space in small boats that float shallow isn't easy to find.


----------



## Sjoh

I really like the drop deck on that skiff. that is a very neat setup


----------



## Cubarey23

Any new pics?


----------



## tjtfishon

I think everyone went south for warmer weather...no more pics or updates yet.


----------



## fjmaverick

tjtfishon said:


> I think everyone went south for warmer weather...no more pics or updates yet.


It's cold all over


----------



## tjtfishon

Well the only consolation is that I wouldn't be using it right now anyway...


----------



## Tojdowski

tjtfishon said:


> My all new Tavernier 17' started today. Other than some boat show pics, I haven't seen one of these posted here. I saw it in person in Tampa and wasn't really even looking for a new boat, but put a deposit down anyway and sold my other boat much sooner than I really wanted to. I haven't even been waiting that long, but it seems like forever with no boat. I'm sure Rose is glad we are closing in on the final weeks even though my questions and/or changes have gone to one or two per week down from two or more per day! I think this is the third one that will be delivered...Dark Grey hull/Whisper Grey console and Matterhorn White deck
> View attachment 19818


L


----------



## Tojdowski

Looks awesome! I can’t wait to see this Skiff on the water


----------



## Cubarey23

Do you know the hull weight?


----------



## Carivera

What is the price point on these? I don't see any info on the website.


----------



## tjtfishon

Carivera said:


> What is the price point on these? I don't see any info on the website.


you should email or call them for a price list because everything is built to spec, but a boat/motor/trailer package with a center console, Tohatsu 50 and some basic options is under $18k


----------



## tjtfishon

Cubarey23 said:


> Do you know the hull weight?


I think about 380...Under 400 for sure but I can't remember what they told me.


----------



## tjtfishon




----------



## Cubarey23

Nice!!!! It looks awesome! Did you get to water test it in Tampa?


----------



## tjtfishon

Cubarey23 said:


> Nice!!!! It looks awesome! Did you get to water test it in Tampa?


No I drove down and tested it in Ft Pierce. I’m near Melbourne often enough for work so it was just a minor detour.


----------



## Cubarey23

What did you have before?, if you don't mind me asking. And, what made you pull the trigger on this one?


----------



## tjtfishon

Cubarey23 said:


> What did you have before?, if you don't mind me asking. And, what made you pull the trigger on this one?


I had a Hog Island SW16 skiff for about 2 years put close to 200 hours on the Tohatsu 50. Great boat, very versatile, skinny, simple. Low maintenance and practically indestructible. The flat bottom/zero deadrise made it a tough ride at times, but nothing making me regret the purchase. I fish 3-4 times a week in spring summer and fall...winter daylight hours make it tougher to go out during the week early or late. I wasn't even looking to buy a boat, but like just about anyone who owns one, I like to look, get ideas and even dream about the boat I would buy if money was no option.
I was at one of the boat/outdoor shows at the fairgrounds last year and saw this brand new model Mel had made. Hadn't even delivered one to a customer yet. It just really jumped out at me both in form and function as something visually appealing that could do what my current skiff did almost as well but also give me some comfort and flexibility when my family wanted to go out. And it wasn't a "dream boat" price...After talking to Mel and Rose a little the next week I put down a deposit and put my boat for sale..figured if I couldn't sell my boat by the time my build started I would have to think a little harder on it, but fortunately (or not...since I haven't had a boat for 2 months now) it sold very quickly and soon I will be the third or fourth owner of this brand new Tavernier 17' model


----------



## Cubarey23

I'm glad for you! I had the same impression from looking at the pics. A very versatile skiff. I started kayak fishing, then I bought a gheenoe, and now I'm using a Glades which belongs to my brother. I know exactly what boat dreaming is!lol I also scuba dive and I have the same family idea as everybody else. This boat seems to really fit the bill. I can't wait for your feedback. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## cdan03

Any updates?


----------



## Shadowcast

I will be following this build for sure. Mine is starting in February and I will have it available for demo rides in the Tampa Bay area. I chose this model because it was a ride that will cover open water with relative ease, and have a nice style for my family, but still be a hard core shallow water machine. I cannot wait!


----------



## tjtfishon

cdan03 said:


> Any updates?


Nothing really to update. The rigging started about a week ago so I don't think it will be much longer. It has taken a little longer than expected...a few cold snaps that slowed down the glass work and a lot of shop resources that were going to the Heron 18 pushed mine back some and I think this is the first one that will get a poling platform so the welder probably has more time needed than for a hull he has done before.


----------



## camp

Tojdowski said:


> L


the older I get the more I appreciate utility and simplicity. That is a sweet looking boat.


----------



## Shadowcast

If you go on the Ankona/Salt Marsh Skiffs Owners Page on Facebook, I did a complete video tour of this skiff at the Reel Animals Outdoor Show in November. It really gives you an idea of what this skiff is all about. I am curious to see it with a poling platform on it @tjtfishon and be able to have a reference point for future customers. The versatility of this skiff is limitless. You can turn it into a micro bay boat, or go very light and simple and turn it into a skinny water, poling Panga-style skiff that you would see in the tropics. I tried really hard not to like this skiff because it is something that is completely away from my comfort zone of simple poling skiffs. But the more time I spent with it, the more I became intrigued by it and fell in love with it. Now, I cannot wait for my Tav 17 to be ready and start introducing anglers to it. It's really going to open some doors for people!


----------



## camp

Shadowcast said:


> If you go on the Ankona/Salt Marsh Skiffs Owners Page on Facebook, I did a complete video tour of this skiff at the Reel Animals Outdoor Show in November. It really gives you an idea of what this skiff is all about. I am curious to see it with a poling platform on it @tjtfishon and be able to have a reference point for future customers. The versatility of this skiff is limitless. You can turn it into a micro bay boat, or go very light and simple and turn it into a skinny water, poling Panga-style skiff that you would see in the tropics. I tried really hard not to like this skiff because it is something that is completely away from my comfort zone of simple poling skiffs. But the more time I spent with it, the more I became intrigued by it and fell in love with it. Now, I cannot wait for my Tav 17 to be ready and start introducing anglers to it. It's really going to open some doors for people!


Seven years ago I was looking for my first skinny water fishing boat but I was also looking for a boat that could haul a few people, coolers etc and a dog across Pine Island sound to the beach. With advise from folks on this site I bought an 18.5 foot basic rolled gunnel PangaMarine. It has been a great boat for me and I will be sticking with it however had this boat been on the market at the time (assuming it can handle a good size chop) I probably would have given it serious consideration. Since fishing is my primary use the lower bow profile would make fishing in the wind a little easier. Anyway beautiful simple boat

"simplicity is the ultimate sophistication" Leonardo Di Vinci


----------



## tjtfishon

Here's what the poling platform looks like @Shadowcast


----------



## tjtfishon




----------



## Shadowcast

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## tjtfishon




----------



## Carivera

That's a good looking boat.


----------



## cdan03

Nice! Anymore photos?


----------



## Shadowcast

Definitely need to see pics of it with that poling platform.


----------



## tjtfishon




----------



## Shadowcast

Can you get me an overall length with the swing tongue please? I have a 20'+ garage...should be ok.


----------



## tjtfishon

Shadowcast said:


> Can you get me an overall length with the swing tongue please? I have a 20'+ garage...should be ok.





Shadowcast said:


> Can you get me an overall length with the swing tongue please? I have a 20'+ garage...should be ok.


Call Rose. They are finishing a few things right now. Or if you want to see it in person I’ll have it in Palm Harbor next week most likely a we can even take it for a ride.


----------



## JBonorden

tjtfishon said:


> Call Rose. They are finishing a few things right now. Or if you want to see it in person I’ll have it in Palm Harbor next week most likely a we can even take it for a ride.


Congratulations on a sweet skiff. I think this just became number one on my wish list. It would be perfect for the shallow bays and flats here.


----------



## tjtfishon

Last one until it is mine!


----------



## yobata

Boat looks great! But they should invest in a better camera or at least don't store it where they sand fiberglass


----------



## tjtfishon

yobata said:


> Boat looks great! But they should invest in a better camera or at least don't store it where they sand fiberglass


Well to be fair, it isn’t being stored, it is work in process at a boat builder’a shop. 
And these aren’t magazine photos, they are probably taken with a phone to show me how the boat is progressing.


----------



## hunterbrown

tjtfishon said:


> Well to be fair, it isn’t being stored, it is work in process at a boat builder’a shop.
> And these aren’t magazine photos, they are probably taken with a phone to show me how the boat is progressing.


Think he was talking about the camera.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I have a Lowrance HDS9 with the nmea 2000. There's a fuel flow sensor that talks to my Lowrance and it's very accurate. It gives me the total amount used, mpg and miles until empty. I don't know what it cost but I love having it.


----------



## cdan03

Keep us up to date on the build when it’s finishe and wet tested!


----------



## JBonorden

Following this post with great interest. Please post up the real draft on this boat. Looking for a new skiff, but 8+ inch draft is too deep. Thanks.


----------



## Shadowcast

JBonorden said:


> Following this post with great interest. Please post up the real draft on this boat. Looking for a new skiff, but 8+ inch draft is too deep. Thanks.


If you keep this skiff basic and light (tiller setup), I think you can see 7".


----------



## JBonorden

Shadowcast said:


> If you keep this skiff basic and light (tiller setup), I think you can see 7".



Can't go tiller. was looking at side console or standing console. Have some long runs to make. Will have the max hp motor on it too. Guess its not to be. Dang open water runs to get to the back lakes.


----------



## tjtfishon

Well mine will be rigged with max power via the E-tec 60 which is heavier than the Suzuki for sure and probably the Merc also so I'll let you know what I see...


----------



## noeettica

An AWESOME Boat built by genuine people !

I have a phone call to make ...


----------



## pointblank

tjtfishon said:


> View attachment 21831


Thats a good looking rig right there. The polling tower really set it apart!


----------



## paint it black

The skiff looks great! I hope to wet test one sometime. 




yobata said:


> Boat looks great! But they should invest in a better camera or at least don't store it where they sand fiberglass


Mel has plenty of high end professional cameras (he's big into collecting lenses and camera bodies). Every time I'm at the shop, we probably talk more about cameras than we do skiffs. However, these photos seem to be from a cell phone, likely an android. lol


----------



## tjtfishon

I’ll have it tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## tjtfishon

Just a tease since it's dark...but it's mine now!


----------



## JBonorden

tjtfishon said:


> Just a tease since it's dark...but it's mine now!
> View attachment 22245
> View attachment 22246
> View attachment 22247
> View attachment 22248
> View attachment 22249


Congratulations on a sweet looking boat. Love it.


----------



## fjmaverick

Any idea what to expect for performance?


----------



## Shadowcast

Looks awesome Todd!! The sun is up! Let's see more please!


----------



## camp

tjtfishon said:


> Just a tease since it's dark...but it's mine now!
> View attachment 22245
> View attachment 22246
> View attachment 22247
> View attachment 22248
> View attachment 22249


how does she sleep? is there enough room to stretch out in there?


----------



## Shadowcast

camp said:


> how does she sleep? is there enough room to stretch out in there?


I plan on having a bean bag chair up on that front deck and crashing out on mine!


----------



## tjtfishon

38+ mph at 6000 rpm on a 20” prop. That’s without a lot of tweaking of the trim or the tabs. Rose said Erin changed the prop out after wet testing ...I’d say she got it about as close to perfect as possible. 

I sure do like this no break in period on the E-tec


----------



## Shadowcast

@tjtfishon I am so pumped now. It looks awesome. How many fuel cells are you going with? I was thinking two six gallon cells because one twelve gallon cell would be a pain to lift in and out of the skiff when re-fueling.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Very cool. Has similar lines to a panga.


----------



## tjtfishon

Shadowcast said:


> @tjtfishon I am so pumped now. It looks awesome. How many fuel cells are you going with? I was thinking two six gallon cells because one twelve gallon cell would be a pain to lift in and out of the skiff when re-fueling.


@Shadowcast I'm just using one 6 gal. It was plenty on my 50 four stroke with a heavier boat...I would typically only use between 1-2 gallons each trip and If I was going to run a long way I just took a small 1.25 can for insurance and I only needed it once shuttling church kids out to a sand bar north of Anclote to camp. Unless this really sucks the gas I think I'll be fine. Make sure they know you want to put in two tanks because the rigging and 12v power and ground are in the way on the starboard side so my single tank has to be on the port side.

If you want to see the boat or ride in it let me know.


----------



## Shadowcast

Thanks Todd. I'm still on the fence about the the gas tank. I may meet in the middle and get an 8 gallon. Did they not set up your battery rigging under the center console? I know I would like to keep that area back there as clean as possible.


----------



## Shadowcast

Also, who did your steering wheel?


----------



## tjtfishon

Shadowcast said:


> Also, who did your steering wheel?


I did it


----------



## Shadowcast

tjtfishon said:


> I did it


How much to do mine?


----------



## tjtfishon

Shadowcast said:


> How much to do mine?


I really don't do it professionally...I just liked the look and figured out how to do it instead of spending the $125-$180 it costs to get it done.


----------



## JBonorden

Sweet. any real numbers on draft rigged with the Evinrude? That rig looks like it would be a perfect all around boat for my area. Fish 2-3 guys that know what they are doing?


----------



## paint it black

Both of my 60 ETEC's average between 8 to 10 MPG depending on load and conditions, but that's running wide open throttle always.


----------



## tjtfishon

JBonorden said:


> Following this post with great interest. Please post up the real draft on this boat. Looking for a new skiff, but 8+ inch draft is too deep. Thanks.


As far as I can tell, considering the windy conditions and the water temperature of 61 and me not really wanting to get very wet doing it, it looks like it floats in about 9" of water with the motor tilted up. Probably less if I were standing on the bow. The E-tec is the heaviest of the motors to put on a skiff at 240 dry, plus few pounds of two stroke oil in the reservoir. 

I know some will probably be disappointed in the draft, but I did not get this to be a TPS or to fish in sub 6" of water. I do fish shallow flats, but I also cross a lot of open water and have teenage kids that like to do other activities with the boat than just fish. I did get a poling platform, which adds even more weight, but I don't do a lot of poling, just drifting and using a pole to course correct...and I like to stand up there and see fish, kids like to jump off, sit on it, lean against it, etc...plus it looks cool.


----------



## permitchaser

Very nice boat. I like the seat or leaner. I can't tell


----------



## tjtfishon

Shadowcast said:


> Can you get me an overall length with the swing tongue please? I have a 20'+ garage...should be ok.


It is right at 20’


----------



## tjtfishon

Here's a little video teaser on the water.


----------



## JBonorden

tjtfishon said:


> As far as I can tell, considering the windy conditions and the water temperature of 61 and me not really wanting to get very wet doing it, it looks like it floats in about 9" of water with the motor tilted up. Probably less if I were standing on the bow. The E-tec is the heaviest of the motors to put on a skiff at 240 dry, plus few pounds of two stroke oil in the reservoir.
> 
> I know some will probably be disappointed in the draft, but I did not get this to be a TPS or to fish in sub 6" of water. I do fish shallow flats, but I also cross a lot of open water and have teenage kids that like to do other activities with the boat than just fish. I did get a poling platform, which adds even more weight, but I don't do a lot of poling, just drifting and using a pole to course correct...and I like to stand up there and see fish, kids like to jump off, sit on it, lean against it, etc...plus it looks cool.


That sounds like the boat I need. Have very similar situation. If I want to fish less than 1 ft of water, I'll Wade. Texans have this thing about getting out of a perfectly good boat.


----------



## Shadowcast

Great video Todd!! I cannot wait to get mine and start introducing potential customers to this skiff!


----------



## tjtfishon

Installed some Seadek and drilled the first DIY holes to install these Kennedy Tie Downs on my Tavernier 17 this weekend. I have enough Seadek to do the whole lower deck...just debating with myself if I want to or not.

I also got my Lowrance connected to the NMEA 2000 network and communicating with the E-tec.

I haven't had great conditions to test numbers yet, but from the limited times I've been out when it was calm I pretty consistently get 38 and change at about 58-5900 RPM. I did get to 39.5 mph at 6020 RPM for a bit, but I know I had a little help from the wind and I'm sure the current was pushing me also.

If you build one of these, absolutely get Trim Tabs. I had always though they were for larger boats/more passengers mostly to even the ride and compensate for uneven loads. I did not have them on my last boat and had smart tabs on my first boat. Having run with them enough to get the hang of working them I can say I would never want a boat without them again.


----------



## POCtied

looks like a great all around skiff


----------



## KurtActual

Any idea on total weight? What do you tow it with?


----------



## tjtfishon

KurtActual said:


> Any idea on total weight? What do you tow it with?


MSO says 450 so BMT is under 1000. Tow it with a Subaru.


----------



## KurtActual

That's down-right impressive!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Boat came out really nice, that would be a nice skiff to run the beaches with or hit the wrecks for snapper in the summertime.


----------



## tjtfishon

First trip where the primary goal was fishing instead of running the boat and getting a feel for what it can do. Perfect tide to get out early (not as early as I would have liked with some heavy sea fog) on a negative low and sneak around the exposed mudbars while the tide comes in and lets me float out. Most of this flat is too shallow to troll so I got to position with the wind, got on the poling platform and tried to find the redfish. Didn't take too long to spot a few tails and set up with a couple of deadsticks, some ladyfish chum and start casting some swimbaits. Not 5 minutes after I set up I had this 26.9" bruiser calmly pulling the drag after she ate a chunk of ladyfish. I don't think he even knew she was hooked until I started to reel in and turn him.

Draft...as you can see from the pic and video, had the T17 in some pretty shallow water. A few times I had to jump down and weigh down the bow in about 8" of water. Most of where I was fishing was mud and grass, but a few shallow sandbars...one of which hung me up while I was exiting the flat, but jumping out an pushing easily for 15 feet and I was off to more fish.


----------



## tjtfishon

More Seadek done....


----------



## tjtfishon

Tavernier 17 update...Some really heavy fog rolled in while I was drifting...I won't say I was lost, but definitely lost my bearings and bottomed out on the mud. Not stuck, so I was able to push off without exiting the boat. Just for fun I stuck my fish ruler out and found the T17 needs at least 7" to float. I'm sure if I didn't have the center console, poling platform and the heaviest motor in the class I could see shallower drafts, but this is plenty skinny for me. Especially with how well this skiff handles the open water. Not 100' from here I had one of those "highlight reel" type bites with this redfish chasing down my Rapala Skitterwalk two times and missing before finally hooking up on the third. I also like to look at the stomach when I harvest a Red. This one had a pretty fresh pinfish, two or three shrimp, a mud worm, some crab parts and a DOA shrimp. The trout was also caught on the topwater a little earlier.
I also have to say that I love this No Break-in on the E-tec. I have less than 7 hours on the motor and all 7 have been fun hours, not watching the clock and the tack....


----------



## tjtfishon




----------



## bone1fish

I like your set up. Seems to be a good blend between shallow water and some rough water capabilities. How does she handle the rough water? Have you used a trolling motor? I didn't find the dimensions on the web site. How long and what is the beam? Very nice boat- congrats.


----------



## tjtfishon

bone1fish said:


> I like your set up. Seems to be a good blend between shallow water and some rough water capabilities. How does she handle the rough water? Have you used a trolling motor? I didn't find the dimensions on the web site. How long and what is the beam? Very nice boat- congrats.


I cross a lot of open water in St Joseph Sound and I think this boat does a great job in 2 foot chop even at a pretty good clip, especially with the trim tabs set up right. With the wind headed 45 degrees off the bow either way, you will get some spray in the cockpit but it isn't constant and a lot due to rogue waves from other boat wakes that aren't as predictable. With big rollers on the gulf side and following seas there is a WHOLE lot of splash but it is all deflected down and away with the spray rails. 

The boat is 17'4 and 68" beam (at the deck). it has slightly reverse chines on the outside edges which make it very stable for a relatively narrow hull. Of course this makes it not as quiet as a Technical Poling Skiff, but I prefer the stability over the silent hull

I use a 12v 55lb thrust trolling motor and unless you need to troll really fast for chasing down tarpon on the beach or something I think 24v would be overkill especially with the extra battery. 

The front compartment is quite shallow and a Group 24 or 27 battery will not fit through the hatch...even putting it in sideways, it does not have quite enough clearance to flip it upright once past the gutter for the hatch. So you pretty much have to get a sealed/agm battery and put it on it's side. I am considering putting a LiFePo battery in partly because I like the technology and also because I can get the same capacity in a much smaller form factor...both weight and dimensions


----------



## noeettica

Saw one this weekend , very impressive I will try to post up a photo soon !

Look at the amazing price point / quality beats what many are upgrading from when they realize what they can have for the same money or less !!!
Better glass ! Better rigging ! Better welding a Win Win !!!


----------



## YnR

Saw one of these recently. Seems like a really nice rig. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jim Lenfest

tjtfishon said:


> Installed some Seadek and drilled the first DIY holes to install these Kennedy Tie Downs on my Tavernier 17 this weekend. I have enough Seadek to do the whole lower deck...just debating with myself if I want to or not.
> 
> I also got my Lowrance connected to the NMEA 2000 network and communicating with the E-tec.
> 
> I haven't had great conditions to test numbers yet, but from the limited times I've been out when it was calm I pretty consistently get 38 and change at about 58-5900 RPM. I did get to 39.5 mph at 6020 RPM for a bit, but I know I had a little help from the wind and I'm sure the current was pushing me also.
> 
> If you build one of these, absolutely get Trim Tabs. I had always though they were for larger boats/more passengers mostly to even the ride and compensate for uneven loads. I did not have them on my last boat and had smart tabs on my first boat. Having run with them enough to get the hang of working them I can say I would never want a boat without them again.
> 
> View attachment 22904
> View attachment 22905
> View attachment 22906
> View attachment 22908
> View attachment 22909


Very impressive speed for 50 hp. I would have expected 33-35mph as opposed to 40ish.


----------



## tjtfishon

Jim Lenfest said:


> Very impressive speed for 50 hp. I would have expected 33-35mph as opposed to 40ish.


It’s a 60 but still pretty strong.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

tjtfishon said:


> It’s a 60 but still pretty strong.


Yes, noticed the 60 afterwards, but even so, impressive.


----------



## tjtfishon

Someone was asking me for pics of the swim ladder so I thought I would also share here. Just one more feature that makes this a great all around family boat as well as a fantastic fishing boat.


----------



## firecat1981

That' pretty cool, what kind of ladder and bracket is that?


----------



## yobata

I wonder if there is a way to mount that bracket to the back leg of the poling platform


----------



## tjtfishon

yobata said:


> I wonder if there is a way to mount that bracket to the back leg of the poling platform


That was the original plan, but the welder (and Mel) did not think that would be a good idea to have that much weight at the angle and length of bracket that would be required to keep it out of the way of both the motor and the trim tabs.
I almost didn't have them put it on when I saw the pics, but once I saw it in person (and used it) I'm really glad I had it put on. I can stow the ladder in the hatch until I take the kids tubing/swimming/snorkeling/scalloping.


----------



## tjtfishon

firecat1981 said:


> That' pretty cool, what kind of ladder and bracket is that?


There is no identifying information on it. Rose got it from one of their vendors and I forget which one, but it was not shown in their online catalog anyway...The bracket was made by their welder.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Hey man what kind of trim tabs are those? I see they kind of taper down, would be useful on a gheenoe or a small boat with limited space just curious.


----------



## tjtfishon

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Hey man what kind of trim tabs are those? I see they kind of taper down, would be useful on a gheenoe or a small boat with limited space just curious.


They're Lenco Tabs but I don't see anything that looks exactly like that on their site. You'll have to contact the shop for more specifics...sorry.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Ya I know, I was wondering what model they were and I couldn't find them anywhere. I figured it might be something that's a one off for Ankona.


----------



## Wolftaco

Wow, I really like your boat, very practical for what you are trying to do, fish, family, fun! And the fact that it drafts at 7+ inches makes it a real versatile fishing machine. I was set on either a Heron or a Hog Island Skiff. Now after seeing your boat I am beginning to rethink, lol! Reminds me of a micro Panga, beautiful lines!


----------



## tjtfishon

Wolftaco said:


> Wow, I really like your boat, very practical for what you are trying to do, fish, family, fun! And the fact that it drafts at 7+ inches makes it a real versatile fishing machine. I was set on either a Heron or a Hog Island Skiff. Now after seeing your boat I am beginning to rethink, lol! Reminds me of a micro Panga, beautiful lines!


You might have seen earlier in this epic thread, but I upgraded from a Hog Island to the T17.


----------



## Wolftaco

tjtfishon said:


> You might have seen earlier in this epic thread, but I upgraded from a Hog Island to the T17.


I did! I actually love the way you set it up with the flush front and rear decks. I probably would have bought your old boat on the spot!


----------



## albrighty_then

Hey man have you had your skiff in any rough water? How does it handle? Seems like an all around skiff


----------



## tjtfishon

albrighty_then said:


> Hey man have you had your skiff in any rough water? How does it handle? Seems like an all around skiff


It's not a bay boat, but it also only weighs 450 pounds and floats in 7" of water. But I do cross a lot of open water where I fish and this handles a fairly typical 1-2' chop extremely well, especially with the trim tabs. I can stay on plane and mostly dry in wind/wave that I probably have no business being out in. It has more than exceeded my expectations as far as how it handles adverse conditions...and I've owned, tested or fished quite a few 14-18' skiffs and a fair number of bay boats.


----------



## tjtfishon

After 4 months of running I've logged 35 hours on the E-tec and used not quite a gallon of XD-100. I think I'm going to have the EMM programmed to run XD-100 which reduces the oil consumption. Best economy fuel consumption is about 9.5 mpg at 27 mph and 4200 rpm. There have been so few calm days since I've had this, it's tough to really log performance, but the most consistent top end is 37 mph at 5750 rpm and at WOT I get about 6 mpg. 

As I get more of a feel for the boat and motor performance I found that I would get some moderate porpoising before I even trimmed it out to the ideal angle. I could get a few more RPM and a little more speed, but then I'd have to trim down or run the tabs down a little to smooth it out and lost the efficiency. I had toyed with trying a different prop, but the performance overall is really good...just not perfect. After talking to Erin a little and her comment about perfection being the holy grail in boating performance I decided to at least raise the motor one hole to the highest position rather than spend money to maybe trade one minor issue for another or give up some speed. I certainly didn't think it was too low, but I also didn't have any ventilation issues even at higher trim angles or turns. So I raised it last week and ran it three times so far and I'm very happy with the results. I can trim up where the motor likes to run with ZERO porpoising and I gained 100 RPM and about 1 mph. I need to run on some calm days and really log the numbers, but so far I like it. I don't get ventilation on moderate turns, but if I try a high speed sharp turn without slowing down or trimming down a little I do get some ventilation, but that is much less of an issue than the porpoising was before. 

The cavitation plate is 1.625" higher than the keel now.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

I know it's not a bay boat, and most likely your not gonna get off until the summer but ever run the beach or offshore in it? This boat looks a lot like a more refined panga to me, just wondering how it ran in the slop.


----------



## tjtfishon

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I know it's not a bay boat, and most likely your not gonna get off until the summer but ever run the beach or offshore in it? This boat looks a lot like a more refined panga to me, just wondering how it ran in the slop.


I run the beach and I would be ok going to some public reefs 3-4 miles out in the gulf on a calm day, but it is definitely an inshore skiff. Handles bay chop extremely well, but it is small and light with fairly small freeboard so bigger rollers out in open water are tougher to run in.


----------



## permitchaser

Is that a ladder in the back


----------



## permitchaser

Never mind


----------



## tjtfishon

permitchaser said:


> Is that a ladder in the back


Yes


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Cool ya man I meant summer and the reeds, it’s a cool skiff for sure


----------



## tjtfishon

7 months with the T17 and 65 hours on the E-TEC. Just went back to Ankona to install a livewell.


----------



## PG350

Almost identical size as the panga I am rebuilding. 17ft 6 inches long by 61 inches wide.


----------



## tjtfishon

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tavernier-17-reef-fishing.73312/#post-678862


----------



## Mcook9266

tjtfishon said:


> 38+ mph at 6000 rpm on a 20” prop. That’s without a lot of tweaking of the trim or the tabs. Rose said Erin changed the prop out after wet testing ...I’d say she got it about as close to perfect as possible.
> 
> I sure do like this no break in period on the E-tec


Going with the Tohatsu MFS60 (not the Honda) on mine. I was wondering which prop they chose for you?


----------



## tjtfishon

Mcook9266 said:


> Going with the Tohatsu MFS60 (not the Honda) on mine. I was wondering which prop they chose for you?


I have an ETEC. Different gear ratio so the pitch won’t be comparable.


----------



## Bob from Florida

Hello tftfishon. Just finished reading all seven pages of this thread. Now that you have had the boat for some time, how do you like it? Would you do anything different with the build? Thinking about getting back into boating and this looks like one to consider.


----------



## tjtfishon

Bob from Florida said:


> Hello tftfishon. Just finished reading all seven pages of this thread. Now that you have had the boat for some time, how do you like it? Would you do anything different with the build? Thinking about getting back into boating and this looks like one to consider.


I still love it. I would get it again if something happened. Very little I would do differently, but a few things that aren't really that significant are 1) Would not get a poling platform, 2) put a traditional power pole rather than the Micro. 3) Hydraulic steering (which I have now since my cable failed and rather than replace the cable I upgraded to hydraulic)


----------



## Bob from Florida

Appreciate the quick reply. I took note of the change from leaning post to bait well. Which one made the most sense? The rocket launcher sure looks cool though.


----------



## tjtfishon

Bob from Florida said:


> Appreciate the quick reply. I took note of the change from leaning post to bait well. Which one made the most sense? The rocket launcher sure looks cool though.


I wanted a baitwell from the start but it was not available, so I took a leaning post while Mel was developing the baitwell. If you aren't interested in using bait the leaning post is fine.


----------



## Bob from Florida

tjtfishon said:


> I wanted a baitwell from the start but it was not available, so I took a leaning post while Mel was developing the baitwell. If you aren't interested in using bait the leaning post is fine.


Are you using the bait well only for bait or is it large enough for your catch.


----------



## LineSider561

tjtfishon said:


> 7 months with the T17 and 65 hours on the E-TEC. Just went back to Ankona to install a livewell.


Did Mel give you the option to put the livewell in front of the center console?
Thanks!


----------



## tjtfishon

Christian Thibaut said:


> Did Mel give you the option to put the livewell in front of the center console?
> Thanks!


no, but I wouldn't have wanted it that way. Most of the time I don't even take a cooler and the open deck space is nice


----------



## tjtfishon

Bob from Florida said:


> Are you using the bait well only for bait or is it large enough for your catch.


It's big enough for my catch. I use it that way often since I don't take ice or a cooler much. They aren't always in great shape when I pull them out, so not sure about using as a release well, but they are still alive and kicking when I fillet them


----------



## LineSider561

Anybody been out on this skiff with the 50 hp Tohatsu? Do you notice a big difference from the 60?


----------

